# Eastern Shore Wadefishing



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Is there any spots on the Lower Eastern Shore that you can wade and catch good fish like Puppy Drum,Specks,Trout,and Flounder?


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

not sure of to many spits to surf fish over there but i know there is a pier somewhre out here


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Surf fishing*

I have been doing a little searching last year on the lower Eastern shore and have not found much. 

On the bay side Kippapeake has some surf/wade fishing and a pier.
Cherrystone campground has some open space.
Cape Charles has limited fishing.
All three spots can be better with a small boat or canoe/kayak.

Ocean side has a public boat ramp at Oster but the ramp is a couple miles from the Ocean. A lot of barrier island in that area. Again a boat works very well here.

Several years ago I saw some canoes/kayak's putting in at the refuse at the southern tip of the Eastern Shore on the east side of Rt 17, paddling out towards fishermen Island. 

Have not searched any further north than Cheriton.

With access becoming more & more limited a canoe/kayak is becoming the only economic way to access the good fishing grounds.
Keep in mind the barrier Islands are off limits til September 1st.

Robert


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Robert said:


> Keep in mind the barrier Islands are off limits til September 1st.
> 
> Robert


Just curious as to why and where to find such info? Thanks.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

If you go to kipoteak(SP.?) The pier is there next to the concrete ships, although I have never caught anything good off of it. You can just pay for parking, or camp, and just walk along the beach north or south. The wadefishing is about as good as you will find. Depending on luck and season. I have paddled a kayak south to the tip and have torn up the flounder. There really is some pretty good fishing along that stretch. No surf top pull up a bottom rig, and water that is rich with life. Lots of minnows around. Take a seine net, or buy them before you cross, because you can forget getting themn there. (there is suposed to be a shop south of cheriton) There is a hotel just as you come off the bridge, where you can get acces to the beach.
The ocean side is another story. You need a kayak for any access, and it's all my secret spot.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

Also : just remember that My luck has always been awfull on pier, and very good along the southern beach. I don't know what it is with that pier, unless it has some of the same bad mojo as seagull (Sorry, Butch!)


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Barrier Islands*

Cdog, I have been searching all afternoon and can not find where I read about the islands being closed. It's for nesting and is from May 1 to 
Sep 1. You can fish all around the Islands, You just can not step on the Island.


Robert


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Robert said:


> Cdog, I have been searching all afternoon and can not find where I read about the islands being closed. It's for nesting and is from May 1 to
> Sep 1. You can fish all around the Islands, You just can not step on the Island.
> 
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert, if you find it, could you post it or PM me with it?


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Cdog*

Cdog, have not found it yet. sent an e-mail to the Marine resource commission. Hope to have an answer before the weekend.

Robert


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

I have always understood them to be off limits all year round. I have never known them to be open to people. That is not to say that I have not been on them. There are lots of signs designating them as wildlife sanctuary. I do tread extremely lightly, and stick to the beaches. I don't do a lot of walking, but will stop to rest when paddling. I don't think a warden would have a problem (I hope). If I was trampling through the brush, was camped, or had a moterized skiff, I would expect trouble.

I was rudely harrassed one time by an A$$hole CBBT employee who decided I was destroying his fishing experience by beaching my yak 200 feet from where he was. He had been fishing under the bridge, and I had been paddling in the small boat channel (w/live eels, bunker oil). I had lost the keel to my kayak, rendering it very goofy to steer, and needed to beach and rest before paddling the 3 miles back. (This was before 9-11). He FOLLOWED me down the beach while I was still 60 feet out to yell several times that I was TRESPASSING ON FEDERAL PROPERTY. When I beached, he stood there with his FISHING ROD in hand, demanding to know where I came from. He informed me that ONLY CBBT EMPLOYEES (like HIM!) were allowed on that property. I explained that I needed to rest in order to safely make it back without a rudder, but I was so hot at that point all I could think of was getting his name to complain. He gladly gave it, with a nann-y-anny-na-I-v'e got permision-you-don't/ask such and such-kind of tone----I COULD NOT BELIEVE IT!!!----It was the last thing I thought I would find from the only other 'person' in sight on the eastern shore.
I drove back with a bad taste in my mouth and will never forget that guy running after me with fishing rod, mirrored shades, and New Jersey accent, as I were messing up the program that day, on the eastern shore.

-So if you see that guy running around under the bridge-get his name-I forgot it, and I still want to talk to such-and-such!!


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Cape Charles is not a bad place to fish. The spots are somewhat limited, but so are the fishermen so you can always find a spot. The best place in on the jetty. The beach north and the harbor are other options. They built a pier there so you can't go to the end of the jetty, but people still go. Excellent fish out there, but also quite dangerous. Only accessible during low tide due to some low spots in the middle of the jetty that are very slippery.

By the way, the city of Cape Charles did win a grant from Virginia MRC ($330,000) to extend the pier. That was last year, but I have not found any further info. on when it will be built. When they do build it, it will be an excellent site. I pay the extra (cross the bridge) to go there for the exceptional fishing and less people (like the ******* on Seagull who didn't know who he was messing with and ended up with a bloody nose from me and darn near ended up in the water)

I bought a SeaEagle inflatable kayak. It is suppose to be one of the best and late summer and fall, I plan to find some additional secret spots.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Well;I probily grab my Korkers or metal spiked golf shoes and head to that jetty when the fall runs start.Anyone ever try Parkers Marsh Refuge?Can you wadefish there?I'm hoping on catching Speckled Trout,Gray Trout,and Flounder with some good size.


----------

